# Pick a Band ... Please



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

What about Bands &#8230;.(and not talking about Guns and Roses)

I'm a newbie and it's confusing trying to put all the information about bands together to feel even a little confident in matching the band to the job you want them to do. Of course I started with the ¨Bigger is Better¨ concept, and my first band purchase was for gold band only. 

Band tapering. Is there an amount you can taper a band, still get a speed advantage and not lose band life? Or at least get acceptable band life. When should you just go to a weaker color, and maybe double band, or even go narrower on a stronger band, and don´t taper it.

Band width: I've heard a lot about length, but what about the width of a band. What is the difference between using a gold 3/4¨ or a doulbled 1¨ black. Why not use a 1/2¨silver instead of a green? Which brings up how colors fit into your selection.

I realize that this is to a great extent that variable in the equation that permits individuality and creativity. I hope this get a good response (especially my friends list), and you get into the question, could be fun. I hope no one gets PO´ed by it, but how do you separate all the factors involved.



PS I deliberately left any reference relating band color to the size of ammo for maximum speed or maximum power, out of this question. You could bring it up though.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

AJW, I recommend you start with whatever band you have in hand for first experience. If you have thera-gold, start out having one strand per side and work your way up.

I've tried 50% taper, however band lasted approx 100 shots. Seems like most people taper around 70% for longer band life. However more radical taper leads to lighter draw and faster ammo but decline in band life.

Band length wise, If not mistaken theras could elongate up to 250%, therefore depend on your anchor point you could work out your preference band length.

Band width, wider definitely leads to heavier pull and more force. Although there is a graph of pull vs elongation of thera flats, I personally couldn't analyse it much as it is lacking the parameter 'band width'.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, quick&short beginners guide:

- a tapering ratio of 2:3 is a good balance between performance and band life.

-There are many variables that define a bands characteristics: Band length, tapering, amount of rubber (how broad, doubled, tripled etc) and sheeting thickness.

At the same drawing weight:

-shorter bands give higher performance and less band life
-thinner bands give higher performance and less band life
-more tapering gives higher performance and less band life

You can change these parameters as you like. And yes, you could make very similar types of bandsets with different Theraband colors. So for the beginner, most people here prefer gold&black (due to the longer band life and less hassle with multiple strands on each side), a tapering ratio of about 1:1 and 1:2 and single or double bands.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks KOBE23 for good and a quick reply. Unfortunately, that´s what I was afraid of, you can read all the books you want, but you have to get into the pool if you want to learn to swim.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Al, I just called your cell phone, but got no answer. I've been very busy this week getting ready for my oldest son's visit next week, hadn't forgotten you.

Henry



AJW said:


> What about Bands &#8230;.(and not talking about Guns and Roses)
> 
> I'm a newbie and it's confusing trying to put all the information about bands together to feel even a little confident in matching the band to the job you want them to do. Of course I started with the ¨Bigger is Better¨ concept, and my first band purchase was for gold band only.
> 
> ...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

AJW said:


> Thanks KOBE23 for good and a quick reply. Unfortunately, that´s what I was afraid of, you can read all the books you want, but you have to get into the pool if you want to learn to swim.


Well, true but if you get educated before actually attempting the stunt, much accidents could be avoided, or perhaps achieving the results much faster than a fresh.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you considered latex tubes AJW ?


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Melchior ...... Thanks for some solid information, appreciate it. Al


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Enddays ............ thanks for the reply. No, I really haven´t thought too much about tubes, not that I have any negative ideas about them, it´s just that most of the stuff on the forum is about flatbands and its all I´ve been exposed to. Having been re-educated about big is better, I have seen some really interesting pieces on the thin black tubes they are using on the smaller metal shooters and I´d like to try them. Thanks again ...... Al


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Henry ......... I´ve been about the same, call after your son´s visit. Been following your comments and activities. Loved that shooter with the double tubes you posted. Getting more involved myself, and happy about it. Talk to you later. Al


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Engineering wise as long as it it elastic, it will shoot. Just don't go for bands too strong on first try. Increase band strength in reasonable increments. AJW, shoot safely alright? My regards.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi AJW, I am using thin black 1745 tubes on a natural atm, and they are very powerful


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry to muddy the water AJW, I have changed my name to tubeman









AJW said:


> Hi Enddays ............ thanks for the reply. No, I really haven´t thought too much about tubes, not that I have any negative ideas about them, it´s just that most of the stuff on the forum is about flatbands and its all I´ve been exposed to. Having been re-educated about big is better, I have seen some really interesting pieces on the thin black tubes they are using on the smaller metal shooters and I´d like to try them. Thanks again ...... Al


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

He will only be here until the 14th. We can get together after that. I've got some 107 rubber bands for you to try and I'll give you a set of Tex's target bands. They are about as good as it gets.

Just noticed you want to try the Chinese tubes. I've got some of that, too.

Henry



AJW said:


> Henry ......... I´ve been about the same, call after your son´s visit. Been following your comments and activities. Loved that shooter with the double tubes you posted. Getting more involved myself, and happy about it. Talk to you later. Al


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Tubeman ................ Just noticed my mistake thumbing down, and then into your note telling me. I´m sorry for the mistake please excuse me.

Your using the 1745´s, well as little as I know, I did just happen to have read a piece discussing the difference between the 1745 and 18?? which was a bit thicker and stronger, but wasn´t quite as accurate. Did I get that right? Anyway, it made me want to try the smaller shooter. Apparently, they can be surprisingly strong.
Right now, I don´t know where to buy the tube. I live in Panama, so most specialty things have to be imported. I´ll check with Henry, he´s been in Panam for a hundred and two years and as you probably know is an avid SS´er. Thanks .... Al


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

[quote name='Henry in Panama' timestamp='1304809212' post='75579']
He will only be here until the 14th. We can get together after that. I've got some 107 rubber bands for you to try and I'll give you a set of Tex's target bands. They are about as good as it gets.

Just noticed you want to try the Chinese tubes. I've got some of that, too.

Henry

Henry, you really do know how to make an old man smile. Thanks ......... Al


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Guns n roses rock- fav band for 20 yrs any way theragold has the potential to propel heavy amo faster than thinner counter parts. Think of it as a v8 motor, good torque, even at low revs. Think of the thinner bands as a japanese 4cylinder turbo.. Still fast but much lighter- therefor light amo is fast with light bands. But gamekeeper john just got some very fast speeds due to heavy taper and heating bands with gold. I say experiment with amo and taper, and you should find something that works for you. I love gold it lasts, and every frame I try a new cut- all the best my friend


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> AJW, I recommend you start with whatever band you have in hand for first experience. If you have thera-gold, start out having one strand per side and work your way up.
> 
> I've tried 50% taper, however band lasted approx 100 shots. Seems like most people taper around 70% for longer band life. However more radical taper leads to lighter draw and faster ammo but decline in band life.
> 
> ...


Thera band elongation is 600-700% I allways make my band sets around 470% they last long time.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, I'm going to take advantage of your experience and follow your advise. It's good to know you can keep a relatively good life span on bands if you keep the taper to no more than 30%. I feel good with the idea of learning by making changes gradually and not leaving large gaps in basic knowledge.


----------

